# DELTA ROCKET HORN NOS



## GWLW7272 (Dec 30, 2021)

New Old Stock Delta Rocket Horn for Bicycles with Handlebar Button Model A2040 - extremely nice condition in the original box - untested - price plus $10 shipping in lower 48 US states


----------



## tom koenig (Dec 30, 2021)

Price in this one?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 30, 2021)

tom koenig said:


> Price in this one?



Make an offer.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 31, 2021)

65.00


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jan 2, 2022)

No Deal... thanks


----------



## Nashman (Jan 4, 2022)

GWLW7272 said:


> New Old Stock Delta Rocket Horn for Bicycles with Handlebar Button Model A2040 - extremely nice condition in the original box - untested - price plus $10 shipping in lower 48 US states
> 
> View attachment 1537241
> 
> ...



That's a RARE DUCK with the button. I've never seen one, but I'm only 40+ years in the hobby...Ha!! ( Plus I'm a Canuck and we live in a cave)


----------

